# Checking in the best psych and rehab center in the World. Want to share my findings with the community.



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Dear suffers,

I am not going to present myself four hours. I will just let you know that I am dealing with DPD for almost 2 years. Just to make it short my DPD got induced by one single exstasy pill in Ibiza. Then on the first of August 2015 I have dissociated a week later on a flashback panic attack. Things are better now but still on 20 mg of Valium a day as well as Inderal and Lamotrigine.

I have a formation in University in biochemistry.

I am extremely lucky to be a very wealthy person, and I want my life back. This is why I will check in a facility that unfortunately a few in the world could efford.

This situation makes me very sad because everyone should have equal chances to recover from this condition.

This is why after my experience there, where they are the only clinique in the World to to biomolecular restauration and extremely special analyses that can go up to 50k.
They also make up essentiel Amino Acids and supplements formula based on analyses for any of there client. 
8 of the best Dr in the world will work with me to find out what is wrong.
This facility acceptes only 30 clients a year. I will not give any name of the place at the moment.

I will publish in this forum all my findings, and tell you all about my journey there. They have the concept of orthomolecular restauration which I strongely beleive in.

Depending on there findings I will inform the community of what is actually going wrong in our brains.

I am with you bodies ! We will win this fight !


----------



## brooklyn123 (Jan 3, 2017)

I will definitely be waiting to hear back from you. Thanks for doing this


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Interesting, if they find some treatment for you, having that knowledge what helped you might also help here others.


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi xxx,

any updates on progress?


----------



## Ningyo (Feb 9, 2017)

I look forward to your reports.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello dear suffers,

Sorry I have not posted for more then 2 months. The very first thing that I want to tell you, is that you are never gonna recover on Benzo's. At the moment I am tappering of with a bunch of supplements and LDN 5mg to prevent getting back to acute phase during the withdraw process.

The supplementation I am having is very complex as there are a lot of things to take into consideration in your body to lessen anxiety and obsessions ( Which are the core of DP/DR)

Next update in 6 weeks. You are all in my heart.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Benzos are and always will be a TEMPORARY reprieve....Because tolerance builds up so quickly they are NEVER to be used long term and any doctor or shrink who prescribes them in this way needs to be seriously reprimanded...Modern day doctors ALL KNOW the recommended maximum prescription period for Benzos and if they are extending this period they are breaching serious malpractice laws....

Benzos are not to be messed with and definitely not to be relied upon as a long term solution to anxiety and DP........


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

instead of benzos, what can be prescribed in the long-term?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Low dose Atypicals and SSRIs....These drugs generally dont need dosage increases once you find a dose that works...

Always start low and if needs be work your way up slowly...

With Atypicals stick to low doses and if they dont work at that level stop using them...Higher doses of Atypicals will just zonk you and leave you like a zombie...and you will probably just sleep your life away...

SSRIs generally tend to be more useful for depressive and anxious (mood) symptoms as opposed to DP symptoms...Whilst having little impact on really severe DP symptoms they can reduce anxiety and lift your mood...For some this can relieve DP as well to a certain extent......They work well when used in combo with low dose Atypicals...Thats been my experience anyway...


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Quetiapine really stabilised me but you're right. On the high dose I was a total zombie! Not on them atm because I'm breastfeeding.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Just to tell you that the road is long. But I'am going a little better.

You guys can do it without medication.

I am gonna adress myself for those how got what they call DPD by a drug bad trip.

Well let me tell you guys. What you have is nothing else then a dissociative subtype of PTSD.

The first step is to take an SSRI if you are acute with Lamotrigine. This can help.

Once you are on the residual phase.

The next step is the hardest.

You have to wright an extremely detailed Narrative about your Bad Trip and your Acute Phase experience. Pls if you are Acute. Stay in bed until the meds kick in otherwise you will make further Trauma around you.

Why uplifting serotonine ? The answer is easy. Because Serotonine counter acts the effect of noradrenaline. Also Serotonine stabelises your Gaba Glutamate systeme.

When you got back most of your emmotional connection. The job is not yet Over.

You can start to tapper down the SSRI and LAMICTAL. But then you need to supplement yourself.

L-Glutamine
5-HTP
L- Tyrosine
Multi Vitamines ( All the B, E, and A )
Spiruline for heavy metals.
Redormine, Valerian and Melatonine for sleep patterns. ( You should have normal sleep paterns )
NO ALCOHOL. ( GABA DEPLETION AND GLUTAMTE INCREASE ).
Anti oxidants like co enzyme Q10 to reduce oxidative stress.

The trauma has disturbed your GABA GLUTAMATE balance by depleting L-Glutamine. When Glutamte is high your brain reactes by activating Dynorphines on the Kappa opiod receptors. This produces dissociation.

The next step is Intergation. You need to write a Narrative as most detailed as possible on your Trauma and acute phase after the trauma which is Trauma in itself. This can be done with the help of propranolol to avoid panic attacks.

Then you have the choice to work on your PTSD with your narrative.

You can do it by EMDR. Propranolol expisure therapie, or rTMS.

If you want to donit by rTMS.

The target zone will be the right DLPFC at 20Hz high frequence for 30 min everyday. During the procedure you will read again the narrative. If this is to hard you can always use Propranolol to help you 1mg/kg.

You can also do the right TPG at low frequency for dissociative symptomes. You can do as much session as you can afford it will not harm you.

In the next post I will show you my blood tests. A lot of interressting stuff.

Hope I helped

Stay strong in most cases it is PTSD.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Just to tell you that the road is long. But I'am going a little better.

You guys can do it without medication.

I am gonna adress myself for those how got what they call DPD by a drug bad trip.

Well let me tell you guys. What you have is nothing else then a dissociative subtype of PTSD.

The first step is to take an SSRI if you are acute with Lamotrigine. This can help.

Once you are on the residual phase.

The next step is the hardest.

You have to wright an extremely detailed Narrative about your Bad Trip and your Acute Phase experience. Pls if you are Acute. Stay in bed until the meds kick in otherwise you will make further Trauma around you.

Why uplifting serotonine ? The answer is easy. Because Serotonine counter acts the effect of noradrenaline. Also Serotonine stabelises your Gaba Glutamate systeme.

When you got back most of your emmotional connection. The job is not yet Over.

You can start to tapper down the SSRI and LAMICTAL. But then you need to supplement yourself.

L-Glutamine
5-HTP
L- Tyrosine
Multi Vitamines ( All the B, E, and A )
Spiruline for heavy metals.
Redormine, Valerian and Melatonine for sleep patterns. ( You should have normal sleep paterns )
NO ALCOHOL. ( GABA DEPLETION AND GLUTAMTE INCREASE ).
Anti oxidants like co enzyme Q10 to reduce oxidative stress.

The trauma has disturbed your GABA GLUTAMATE balance by depleting L-Glutamine. When Glutamte is high your brain reactes by activating Dynorphines on the Kappa opiod receptors. This produces dissociation.

The next step is Intergation. You need to write a Narrative as most detailed as possible on your Trauma and acute phase after the trauma which is Trauma in itself. This can be done with the help of propranolol to avoid panic attacks.

Then you have the choice to work on your PTSD with your narrative.

You can do it by EMDR. Propranolol expisure therapie, or rTMS.

If you want to donit by rTMS.

The target zone will be the right DLPFC at 20Hz high frequence for 30 min everyday. During the procedure you will read again the narrative. If this is to hard you can always use Propranolol to help you 1mg/kg.

You can also do the right TPG at low frequency for dissociative symptomes. You can do as much session as you can afford it will not harm you.

In the next post I will show you my blood tests. A lot of interressting stuff.

Hope I helped

Stay strong in most cases it is PTSD.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks you for the insights!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

This is brilliant, thanks so much for the information so far, one question,

do I need an MRI (i was thinking of paying out of my own pocket) and if you have one did it show anything?

EDIT: wrote out a story about half a page of my experience and i've read it a few times, doesn't cause me any anxiety or anything, would have a year ago but seem to be over it. Gonna keep doing this anyway, can't hurt


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

I TOOK A PILL IN IBIZA
TO SHOW AVICI I WAS COOL
BUT WHEN I FINALLY FELT SOBER I FELT 10 YEARS OLDER BUT FUCK IT IT WAS SOMETHING TO DO


----------



## musedpony (Apr 5, 2017)

XXX:

I have some questions:

-Is there peer reviewed literature you can cite elaborating on the treatment you're receiving?

-Where precisely are you receiving this treatment and from whom?

-Is the treatment relevant to those who did not obviously develop DPD from a bad drug experience?

-Can you continue to update us on your subjective experience as the treatment progresses?

I am very interested in the information you have access to and your point of view. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Fuck this song .... He probably wrote it for me ????

CK1 you will waist money on an MRI this will show nothing. A fMRI will, but it is only for researche and nearly impossible to get with all the money in the world ( I tried ).

I think if you do not feel any anxiety about your experience, you would have to think where the anxiety you are feeling now comes from ...

If the anxiety is not releated to anithing there is a high probability that you are still obsessing about your disorder ( OCD behaviour ) If this is the case. I would advise you to read the Holy Grail one last time and leave this forum and google. If you are tempted to come back just strap a rubber band on your wrist and give yourself a little slap ( CBT technique )

All the best.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, maybe i'll not rush out and get an MRI (unless the NHS are up for it)

I respect your opinion honestly, for the half a year was OCD anxiety lead, then I followed the Holy Grail thread and well over a year lived normally, was not thinking about DP for weeks at a time, just now as it hit the two year mark things still haven't changed, still a blank mind, no thoughts, no feelings, numb heart and no memory etc etc. My anxiety is not there as I feel nothing. It doesn't feel like it has anything to do with my thought pattern as i've got many other things going on, but honestly, i'll give this strong consideration.

Hope you make a speedy recovery and i've ordered the supplements, peace


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dont mean to be rude but its funny how the people who are suggesting others leave the site and never come back as part of a recovery plan seem to still hang around themselves.....

Did it ever occur to anyone that a person might leave this site for ever (and never come back)..... And then one of these days another member will come up with the solution to this awful condition...In fact as regards DP this site is the number one source of info in the world as regards symptoms, remedies and support...God knows practically none of us get the proper care we need outside of this site....

Appropriate care is usually only the privilege of those who are either wealthy or live in countries with superior health services...I know personally I am not ever going to avail of such specialist treatment because I live in Ireland and the health service is atrocious (Plus im far from wealthy)

Now imagine you were a DP sufferer in a seriously underpriviledged environment such as a third world country with basically no access to medicine or support...This site then becomes a lifeline....

We ALL (myself included) need to be careful advising people on what does and doesnt help each other....We are dealing with peoples lives here...We need to be very careful about what we suggest......There is basically one reason why people visit this site so often....Because they are absolutely desperate for a solution...Just look what happens to alot of people who get better or improve (They vanish without trace) Funny thing is alot of them end up returning months or even years later because they became ill again........Ironic huh !!!


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Dear Eddy,

I strongly respect your opinion and I am on the same line with some things you are saying.

I thanks a lot this forum as it nearlly saved my life in the beginning when I was very alone.

I am trying to share as many infos and tips to people as I feel it is my duety.

I give you my word that if I recover I will help others the best I can.

We can speak on PM about that.

All the best.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

As promised,

I will give you infos about blood and urine tests;

Cathecolamines in platelets ( Not extremely acurat du to the BBB but gives an indication ).

Serotonine low
Gaba extremely low
Dopamine Extremely low
Noradrenaline low
Cortisol low
Glutamte above average

Adrenal Fatigue test ( Burn Out )

Disfonctionel cortisol adrenaline cycle.

Oxidative stress :

EXTREMELY HIGH, 6 times above average.

Also low Vitamine D3.

Appart from that everything was fine, but the general trend is that everything is very low appart from glutamate.

Also I would like to say that I am a Lamotrigine responder and all blood tests where done with no meds food or supplements in the blood appart from benzo's.

Samples where taken whilst I was benzo craving so anyway my benzo levels where probably very low.

You guys should do researche about essentiel amino acids that synthesise cathecolamines in order to restor levels naturaly. This is the futur of modern psychiatry ( Orthomoleculaire restauration ).

Everything can be leveled up. The only hard one is Gaba because it is in homeosthasis and balance with glutamate.

I think that restauring that balance is about processing trauma stopping drinking and exercing ( The hard part ).

Pls never take benzos as they disturbe this balance.

Do not hesitate to ask me any questions.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

^ Excellent info, thank you so much for posting. Makes a lot of sense - I experienced a huge increase in symptoms after prolonged alcohol use. Based on your post, I could see how something like that coupled with psychological trauma (that I also experienced) could easily bring about symptoms of DP.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

I was the same as you. After drinking, it was absolutely terrible.

I have asked this question to my shrink and he gave me a scientifical explenation:

When drinking you raise up serotonine, dopamine, and GABA. But you also decrease glutamate levels.

The next day as you already have an imbalance you will experience a hangover X 20.

Because of the rebound effect, your cathecolamines that are already low will further depletes. Serotonine, GABA, Dopamine = increase in anxiety and decrease in motivation.

Also you will experience a raise in glutamate = racing thoughts and DPD symptomes.

The same happens when benzo withdrawaling. DPD symptomes are common in 40 % of benzo withdrawals. There is a strong corollation there with an increase in Glutamate.

Dont worry, once you have rebalanced your brain ecosysteme you will be able to drink ( NOT GET SMASHED ) but for the time stay very far from alcohol. 
Drinking is like rubbing sand paper on an open wound.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

So the question is how do we reduce glutamate hmmm


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

wow this thread is amazing. it clears up many things. with Serotonin, dopamine and gaba being low; it's hardly possible for us to "FEEL" real. i believe our body is just like a machine. without care it's not gonna work right. and we're not even gonna find out what's wrong coz self-diagnosis in not properly working either. as long as body chemistry is f'd up we cannot remember what was going on in our life and realize what's happening around us. but yes "PROCESSING PAIN" is another contributing factor. thanks XXX a lot for sharing


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

XXX, are you saying that the docs at the facility where you are being treated have diagnosed you as having PTSD-DissociativeSubtype? Thanks for any clarification on that.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

mind.divided said:


> So the question is how do we reduce glutamate hmmm


I'm no neuroscientist, but I don't think it's quite that simple. There's plenty of drugs out there that act as glutamate antagonists and many people on this board have tried them with no success. Lowering glutamate in general is a good idea for anybody with DP but lasting effects will only be generated through entire lifestyle changes.

I'm of the belief glutamate plays a role in initiating DP but what it does from there I'm unsure.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Well this is what I have been diagnosied with.

Of course it is not that simple. But some very renomed Dr gave me this explenation. It is simplfied for sure.

As I said Glutamte is just an activator for many symptomes. I will let you guys go through Benzo wd forum. They call that the glutamate storm lol.

You would also be amazed fow many people on PTSD forum have dissociation. In the most extreme cases they have DID as well.

About the Lamictal, my personnel thought would be that some people are very acute and need a very high dose in order for it to be effective and most people can just not wait to tapper up.

If its not PTSD it is most likely accumulated stress.

Accumulated stress leads to GABA and serotonine depeletatiob which can then disturbe the whole process. Basically untreated GAD that just blow up.

Then you have epilepsie, Lyme disease, sleep Apnea, Gluten dairy intolerance, heavy metal intoxication. But this is VERY unlikely.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

> Accumulated stress leads to GABA and serotonine depeletatiob which can then disturbe the whole process. Basically untreated GAD that just blow up.


What is the method then to treat that?


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

First solve past issues that led to all that anxiety. Then relaxation and time. Sleeping at the wright times. Sport and exercise staying away from drugs and alcohol. rTMS for anxiety. 5-HTP supplements for serotonine. And SAM-e forgot that one. sorry

Time is the main healer.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

JUST GO PRESCRIPTION FOR FMRI ????????. Hold your guys aware.


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

XXX, thanks for that info re your diagnosis -- you could be an example of what I've often described on this list: someone who originally tied their DP to episodic drug use, but in reality the dissociative processes that had been cooking in one's consciousness were merely unleashed by the disinhibiting effect of the recreational drug. Typically, the dissociative processes are ones which developed over the course of one's childhood experiences as a response to traumatic experiences, perhaps subtle ones such as chronic emotional invalidation within the family unit. This is the MOST COMMON presentation that Doc Steinberg (the doc I am a research assistant for) encounters in her therapy. PTSD-Dissociative subtype is something recently (2013) borrowed from Dissociative Disorders, namely its complete overlap with what used to be known as DDNOS, the spectrum diagnosis somewhere between DP and DID. As you've mentioned, the PTSD folks treat it with their own phased treatment methods, similar to the dissociative disorders three-phased treatment model, except that the PTSD folks don't like (so much) to work with the concept of ego states. I find that the ego state concept -- the idea that there is a sense of self that has thoughts/feelings/memories/reactions that are less well integrated with overall consciousness, and therefore account for mood shifts, outbursts, flashbacks, hypervigalance, memory issues, etc -- offers superior leverage in the healing process than the straight-up narrative exposure-therapy done by the PTSD folks. EMDR often edges into ego state work, but the straight-up PTSD folks don't generally acknowledge that that is what is going on. One can get better with either modality/orientation, but my own sense is that true recovery (as opposed to amelioration of symptoms) is fostered by the integrative experience of working with ego state therapy methods.

I would love to know what recovery institute you are attending. It is nice to know that there are some orientations out there in the PTSD world which are edging toward the methods typically used in the Dissociative Disorders world.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

FMRI NICE!

Nice to see your bloods, thanks for the great thread XXX btw. The balance doesn't surprise me, due to the nature of anxiety in this condition and when GABA is low so of course your Glutamate is gonna be too high as they are connected as such.

As Billy said there are loads of ways for instance L-Theanine raises Gaba therefore lowering Glutamate. If it was all down to GABA / Glutamate then taking diazepam would give remission while it was in the blood. For some people who just have this from anxiety it does.

Hopefully XXX you can balance the levels, cure DP and a test to show the levels again in an ideal world.

As for PTSD... well subtype of PTSD maybe, I just think people on this board should not get too hung up on the idea unless they are having full PTSD symptoms. DPD is it's own thing otherwise we would be all doing PTSD therapy and seeing results and from research published they found DPD did not benefit from talk therapy greatly.

My doctor gave me the PTSD label, but honestly because i have witnessed PTSD first hand I would say DP is more anxiety / protection brain mechanisum, not PTSD, it might have some of the same characteristics and have similar approaches, but so does a plane and a bird.

Proper PTSD never goes away, I know someone who was kidnapped (+intense stuff) for a period of time, this person can't sleep, jumps at the sound of anything, can never relax, gets flashbacks while walking down the street, list goes on...20 years later and with therapy it is managed but not cured.

I see the similarity with DP, the anxiety side of things and both can dissociate but people with DP, like on this forum get better all the time (even after 20 years) with no lasting impact, they just move on, whether that's with or without medication, PTSD has no medication that can take it away, therapy is really the only option from what I've seen, usually exposer therapy which is much like reading the Narrative as said in this post, which is I can see is beneficial in both DP and PTSD.

We have all read and some of us know people who have cured DP with meds alone without working through the trauma that got them there, which suggests trauma changes the brain chemistry that can be put right, while as in PTSD meds don't seem to cure it. I'm not saying working through trauma is not the way to go as it certainly is a good idea but unlike PTSD, DP has many success stories which in itself means it differs.

I think of it being as close as say ME is to MS. ME can leave at anytime but in practice doctors have an extremely hard time figuring out which one they are dealing with as they share symptoms, at the start anyway.

Feel free to send me mail if you disagree, i'm always open to new ideas. Only stating what i've seen, don't want this thread turning into a PTSD thread as it's got bigger things going for it.


----------



## TheCure (Apr 11, 2017)

You need to leave it for it to leave you. Do you know why so many people here have had dp/dr for so long? Because obsessing about it daily or even weekly fuels it.

Its basically just a protective mechanism based in fear/anxiety. The less you give it power because of focusing on it, the less it affects you. Wherever there's over thinking and fear about it just see this and change your focus to something better. Something you enjoy or find interest in. something important to you or beneficial for your life.

Basically you want to be living a life where you no longer ruminate on DP/DR anymore, and if you do you can just get re-engaged again right after catching yourself. Stop linking it to things, stop talking about it, stop reading about it, stop experimenting with stuff, just move on and focus on something else.

The brain patterns will then disappear away in time as you get on with your life (neuroplasticity). exercising at least 3x a week speeds this process up too, even if it might feel worse at first. this is why you see exercise common to most who have recovered.

Here's one final video for you to watch summarising everything well. Then GET OFF the DP/DR forums and vids!

Https://youtu.be/n9yxW_8CoNI

After that you know everything you need to be fully recovered over time and can get on with life.

When you're 100% again too because of this, you can help others out by posting this info on other similar forums / vids to keep the cycle going.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

See TheCure, i use to agree, but how long do you suppose? At the start I had anxiety, but that's gone, It's been 2 years not thinking of DP that's made me join up and go right lets get rid of this thing.

I don't think about it anymore, no longer have an anxiety loop or even see talking DP as anything more than talking about the colour of the t shirt I wearing, but yet I am in a void of no emotion or inner monologue, so it's fair to say I haven't thought about anything in about 2 years. Still doesn't change my DP.

This is where I feel there is different types of DP. My friend had DP that was very different than mine, he had the anxiety type where he had anxious thoughts but had emotions and thoughts, he had to do the whole just keep living and his anxiety went down and then so did his DP until it disappeared. I get that and for what i'd consider that as anxiety based DP makes perfect sense and might apply to a lot of people.

But I don't have that type of DP, I've got a void. How's not thinking about something when you aren't thinking about anything going to get my emotions or thoughts back? As i said 2 years not thinking would have been a big enough break if I was gonna snap back that easily.


----------



## nikosmar (Apr 21, 2017)

XXX said:


> Dear suffers,
> 
> I am not going to present myself four hours. I will just let you know that I am dealing with DPD for almost 2 years. Just to make it short my DPD got induced by one single exstasy pill in Ibiza. Then on the first of August 2015 I have dissociated a week later on a flashback panic attack. Things are better now but still on 20 mg of Valium a day as well as Inderal and Lamotrigine.
> 
> ...


thanks mate for your good intention to share ..apparently even now there are things inside of you that are alive and you want to help for free who are in similar situation and you EMPATHISE AND FEEL COMPASSION FOR THEM......which seems from the big amount of money you are going to pay that the people who will treat you they don't have as much as you do....isn't a bit ironic? ..


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Well, you could at least say the name of the facilities you're in...Many people would love to have the information of the place that you're at.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

mind.divided said:


> So the question is how do we reduce glutamate hmmm


increase of the neurotransmitter GABA will reduce glutamate. When glutamate is high, GABA is low....and vice versa. The amino acid L-Glutamine will increase GABA and therefore decrease glutamate. Too much L-Glutamine will convert to glutamate, so don't overdo it....

A GABA / Glutamate imbalance causes severe anxiety.....

There are other ways to increase GABA as well......


----------



## nikosmar (Apr 21, 2017)

XXX said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just to tell you that the road is long. But I'am going a little better.
> 
> ...


thanks mate i already ordered l glutamine after i read your post.... though l tyrosine sends me to hell i tried it in past( i have a mild bipolar 2 maybe for this perhaps) aah i read now that i must be careful with glut amine also as it is stimulant...i will take very low dose and according to what i see i will do....thanks again


----------



## nikosmar (Apr 21, 2017)

Billy D.P. said:


> I'm no neuroscientist, but I don't think it's quite that simple. There's plenty of drugs out there that act as glutamate antagonists and many people on this board have tried them with no success. Lowering glutamate in general is a good idea for anybody with DP but lasting effects will only be generated through entire lifestyle changes.
> 
> I'm of the belief glutamate plays a role in initiating DP but what it does from there I'm unsure.


http://www.rlcure.com/glutamate2.html


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

No update XXX?


----------



## awilkins1956 (Oct 5, 2017)

I would love an update. This thread had me excited, now nothing.


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

Please update XXX


----------

